# Congrats to Jon Von Der Hayden



## Colin Legg (Mar 1, 2010)

Just noticed that, after long service at this forum, Jon has been promoted to a MrExcel moderator.

Congratulations Jon.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 1, 2010)

Bad time to spell his name wrong then... 
Congrats, Jon!


----------



## Colin Legg (Mar 1, 2010)

rorya said:


> Bad time to spell his name wrong then...
> Congrats, Jon!


LOL! D'oh. That's what 48 hours without sleep, -8 hours of jetlag and a damaged wallet from Las Vegas can do! At least I spelt "Jon" correctly.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, we've all got damaged wallets from Vegas, so that's no excuse!


----------



## Domski (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats Jon!!!

Dom


----------



## VoG (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats Jon


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Actually I volunteered my time, but it's nice to be trusted with the responsibility. 

Edit: Another bonus - Richard can't tinker with my title now.


----------



## Domski (Mar 1, 2010)

I notice you've already made yourself busy adding code tags etc to errant posts, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 1, 2010)

Domski said:


> I notice you've already made yourself busy adding code tags etc to errant posts, keep up the good work!!!


 
Code without tags - one of my pet hates!  I even considered indenting it but then I thought better of it.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 1, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Richard can't tinker with my title now.



Oo-er, missus.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job Jon. 

Another fellow H-less Jon.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 1, 2010)

Darn it - seems as though I can see all the profile settings but can't actually save changes!  Me and my big mouth!

Thanks Jonmo


----------



## schielrn (Mar 1, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Darn it - seems as though I can see all the profile settings but can't actually save changes!  Me and my big mouth!
> 
> Thanks Jonmo


  Love your new title.  Congrats though and thanks for volunteering the time to keep the place in tip top shape.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Mar 1, 2010)

He made me notice that...

Congrats Jon


----------



## apgmin (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, I have used your help in the forum to other people many times.


----------



## pgc01 (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats, Jon! And thank you, I respect and appreciate the work of the moderators.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow - I'm liking all this appreciation.   Thanks.


----------



## Domski (Mar 2, 2010)

We're only being nice because of the extra power you've been granted.

I couldn't stand you before 

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 2, 2010)

Domski said:


> We're only being nice because of the extra power you've been granted.
> 
> I couldn't stand you before
> 
> Dom


 
Right!  How do I ban Dom? 

Actually I think only have partial super powers...  It's like being a super hero without the cape.


----------



## Domski (Mar 2, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Actually I think only have partial super powers... It's like being a super hero without the cape.


 
Bet you're still running around with your y-fronts on outside your jeans


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Mar 2, 2010)

My congratulations to you Jon 

Regards.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 2, 2010)

Domski said:


> Bet you're still running around with your y-fronts on outside your jeans


 
And they're still pink too


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 2, 2010)

RichardSchollar said:


> And they're still pink too


 
No they aren't!  *Magenta* actually!


----------



## nmuni (Mar 3, 2010)

My Heartiest Congratulations, Jon! You deserve that title indeed :D I wish you the very best! 

take care.
-nimit.


----------



## texasalynn (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Jon!  Indeed deserved


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 15, 2010)

Merciful Jon, 

I implore you to use your new powers for good and not evil.  

(Slow Hand wave) "These are not the posters you've been looking for."


----------



## RichardS (Mar 23, 2010)

Long Nose said:


> (Slow Hand wave) "These are not the posters you've been looking for."



Jeez, and Excel geek and a Start Wars freak.


----------



## Domski (Mar 24, 2010)

"The formulas are strong with this one!"


----------



## Aaron.B (Mar 24, 2010)

I tried to stop them, I was like "No wait, you don't understand! It's _Jon_." But they just wouldn't listen


----------

